# My sweet old girl Ruby is having an operation today.



## Paco Dennis (Aug 17, 2021)

Posted by
u/sparklybeast

_"Please send her your love and best wishes."_​
_






Best Wishes_


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 17, 2021)

Such a lovely cat. 
I hope she comes through her operation as easily as a hot knife through butter.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 17, 2021)

here's to a rapid recovery and that you'll soon be your old self right quick...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2021)

May Ruby sail through just fine and recover quickly.


----------



## Lara (Aug 17, 2021)

Sending love and best wishes for beautiful Ruby. Keep us updated.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2021)

I sure will. What a sweet cat. How old is she Paco?


----------

